# ^^^friday pics^^^^



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Beautiful granddaughter


----------



## jaime1982 (Aug 25, 2009)

Got me some new 285/75/16 tires
some bugs soaking
some tripas cooking
steaks cookin 
a nice red caught with the mini rod


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

My youngest Grand Daughter.....


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*My sweet family.*

My collÃ¨ge freshman getting p/u from the airport.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

The weewee and lab!








Caught the weewee in the act!!

As you can tell I love my dogs!! 








A picture from the last fishing trip!!








Oldie but goodie!! My first triple tail!!








Sun burn 
One name, one legend


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Recent rains in Utopia let the flowers come alive. 








Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Some old stuff I found in my grandfathers ammo box.


----------



## threeredfish (Aug 24, 2009)

1 - 6# & 25" trout on lures. a great wade.
2 - sometimes they have gills i think
3 - New Orleans, acme oyster. one of my favorite stops
4 - my secret redfish honey hole
5 - out....
6 -Claremore, Oklahoma at J.M Davis Arms & Historical Museum. 20,000 guns on display. Incredible place if you ever have time to stop.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

jaime1982 said:


> Got me some new 285/75/16 tires
> some bugs soaking
> some tripas cooking
> steaks cookin
> a nice red caught with the mini rod


Man where was my invite for dinner?!! Lol

Took a trip up to Fort Hood with my buddy. Makes you think twice on how bad you want to get to the lake lol.









Then as he was backing out of his driveway we where both looking at his beautiful neighbor in little bitty shorts bent over digging in her trunk. Then bam right into the car behind him lol






















James

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Going to the groomer wears a dog out!


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*Friday!!*

1. new project
2. Bald Eagle. just happened upon them while out working. We were relatively close to the nest and this one was not the slightest bit happy with us!! 
3. Some one wants my ice cream


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

TKD!



















Betsy Ross










What the problem is?


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Dexter with his new hair cut enjoying the tile floor. It's funny how the dogs all sprawl out on it once it gets hot outside.










His eyes are intense

Troy took this last pic of me right before my personal best run in the half mile at Ellington 3 weeks ago. I never even saw him take it. My left hand has the clutch pulled in and about 2 seconds later, the visor goes down. 0 to 148 in a half mile and back down to zero in another half. It's quite the ride. And my shop driveway is finally in


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My new -used daily commuter (well bought 8 days ago). Retired the F350 to just work related driving. It's a lot smaller, but drives and rides great.


----------



## Redfish Chevy (Feb 6, 2011)

MARSHALLLANE said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


Nice pics bro! You should share the temp reading there haha that would turn a lot of folks away

Here are a few pics from my trip to bass pro headquarters in Missouri it's a really nice place


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MARSHALLLANE (May 26, 2010)

Redfish Chevy said:


> Nice pics bro! You should share the temp reading there haha that would turn a lot of folks away
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 129 degree yesterday was a scorcher I'm ready to be back! One more week and I'm outta this hot box.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

A couple weeks ago my boss gave me the task of buying us (the company) a new Corporate Entertainment Vehicle (motor home) because we were tired of the old one. We closed the deal Monday.




































Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

Hanging with my buddy.










Headed home from Outriggers last night.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Snapper fishing on the Bluefin with dad, and Sean


My girls


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Local deer


Owl at my lease


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

this story is missing a pic, imo. more needed to understand



rubberducky said:


> Man where was my invite for dinner?!! Lol
> 
> Took a trip up to Fort Hood with my buddy. Makes you think twice on how bad you want to get to the lake lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol she was HOT!!!! Thank God it wasn't her husbands car lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

rubberducky said:


> Lol she was HOT!!!! Thank God it wasn't her husbands car lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha Thats funny. Tell that dummy he shouldnt park directly behind someones drive.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

My beach baby
Fishing with the girls
Emma taking a ride on the Kayak with Daddy


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

saltwatersensations said:


> Hahaha Thats funny. Tell that dummy he shouldnt park directly behind someones drive.


That's what we did. Left a not saying didn't see your little car behind my big truck. Left his number and that's all that has happened. 
I really wish I could have got a pic of his face when he realized he hit that car. Even better was him begging me not to tell his wife what had him so distracted

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

That time of year.
My younger and final. Done with HS and now...?????
801 graduates from Dobie. Absolute cluster fark trying to get in and out. How do you have an arena that large with a parking lot that big and still have the back-ups and traffic we had.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

A few oldies, 


US Open next week, 

I still miss Payne Stewart this time of the year


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

My son graduated from kindergarten last Friday
Jimmy Buffett at COTA last Saturday night.. Fins Up!


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

My daughter sitting patiently in the deer stand. . .

My son got his first pig about 2 weeks ago. . .He was so excited! Couldn't believe the tusks this guy had on him!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

trodery said:


> A couple weeks ago my boss gave me the task of buying us (the company) a new Corporate Entertainment Vehicle (motor home) because we were tired of the old one. We closed the deal Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I would get bored with that Trodery. I say give me a chance to prove me wrong.....


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

Nwilkins said:


> A few oldies,
> 
> US Open next week,
> 
> I still miss Payne Stewart this time of the year


...Especially with it back at Pinehurst. Wonder what Phil will be thinking as he walks off 18 this week (hopefully not anything with the FBI or SEC).

Years ago used to be friends with Bruce Devlin's son Kel...got my first clubs from him before they moved as he was the Top Flite rep and lived in Champions....he had a ton of Payne Stewart stuff


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

1. Axis buck I kilt' last weekend.
2. Whats on my mind today.....


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

*Rain fall*

I was in Utopia Memorial Day weekend helping Mike put on the ranch rodeo and it came a down pour. Luckily I left early Monday morning because the sound of it I wouldnt have made it back to Sabinal for a while with the road flooding. Definately had some good rain!!!


cubera said:


> Recent rains in Utopia let the flowers come alive.
> View attachment 1410370
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

We had a large time at Buffett in Austin this past weekend!!!


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

1. Gulls and pelicans working

2. reds that were under the birds

3. Getting towed back after floating the incoming tide


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

my son at Art Briles Football camp at Baylor. It was awesome. 
Truck is looking better! 
This limb wedged itself in between my spokes and frame. stopped me In my tracks!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

more ink
work done by Brittany Elliot, both pieces are still in the works


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Still goin' through the old pics. Imagine my surprise and delight when I found this pic. It was my last scooter and the best one I ever had. And this is the best pic I have of it. I have looked for it off and on for the last 19 years. 

It is a 1985 Honda V-65 Magna. (10 years old in this pic) 1100 cc, 6-speed, shaft driven, water cooled, disc brakes, cruise control, custom seat and grips, original paint tastefully pin striped by "Buckey". A prominant aftist of the time. I had electric vest and chaps for the cold weather trips and a full face helmet with heat/AC. We rode in style and comfort and we'uz the first ones there. 

This model was the fastest production Motorcycle made in America in 1985. I have had a few great passions in my life: women, guns, motorcycles. When it comes to Women it'd be Miss Pam. When it comes to guns it would be my S&W 29-3. A Lew Horton custom .44spl. And when it comes the motorcycles this'n was it for me. I still miss it and I guess I always will. My consolation is that I still have the woman and the gun. :doowapsta

But I got off at the right time I suppose. I had to ride for about 2 hours in any direction to get to some place where it was fun to ride and I am not the kind that trailers a bike to get to the starting point. If I ever find myself living some place like the Texas hill country......well, that's another dream...


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Been posting my weekly grub on Friday pics here for years... May have to create a Friday Eats...

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=9467050&posted=1#post9467050


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Been posting my weekly grub on Friday pics here for years... May have to create a Friday Eats...
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=9467050&posted=1#post9467050


.


----------



## netboy (Dec 12, 2006)

Arkansas fly flingin


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Ty at Tex All did a great job on my transom.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

9121SS said:


> Ty at Tex All did a great job on my transom.


Is his last name "Wrap"? I know the boy!

Any question what this is? With Vanilla Bean....


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Had our monthly 'kickoff meeting' this morning in Harlingen. The auto dealership I work for Charlie Clark Nissan of Brownsville was awarded the Global Award of Excellence for 2013'. This is a prestigious award, as we rank with the top five Nissan dealers in the nation in sales and customer satisfaction; out of the Rio Grande Valley!

This is a sample picture of trophy given to our Dealer Principal, and the Brownsville store....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

WJ, what park were you at in the pic with your bike?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Mont, I'm pretty sure that was taken on one of the day rides that me and my best friend used to take. He rode a big Goldwing. He thought of us as a B-52 and an F-16. One of our favorite rides was to go up HWY 59 north to Livingston and then cross the lake and come back on I-45. In retrospect Cleveland was a one stoplight town then and now has a freeway with 3 exits.  )

I'm pretty sure that this pic was taken in Huntsville State Park. We like to pull in there and enjoy a cold soda in the shade. Met lots of nice scooter trash in there. Got me to thinkin' and wonderin' what the place would look like these days?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Last night daughter wanted sgrimp cocktail. Empty plate s go hungry. Lol


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Selfie with Dr Young a couple of weeks ago.










Sent while typing one handed.


----------



## Texas A&I Javs (Mar 7, 2012)

Just got my sons Blazer out of the paint shop, he and I rebuilt it from the ground up and he got his license today as well!


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

My BIL had an old K5 Blazer back in the day and it was one tough truck We had loads of fun on the deer lease in it. That one is a darn site better lookin'! Y'all did a great job it looks SHARP!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Just went to the showroom and snapped a photo of the actual trophy, here she is.....

Nissan Global Award of Excellence!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Just for my chap followers. :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Texas A&I Javs said:


> Just got my sons Blazer out of the paint shop, he and I rebuilt it from the ground up and he got his license today as well!


that is AWESOME!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Sunset Key :cheers:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The golf carts have hit Sargent! Just about anywhere you go now, you get to look at the back of one doing 10! :smile:


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Around the property*

Been trying out a new lens on the wildlife around the yard.


----------



## P (Nov 18, 2012)

WOW on the new lens


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

P said:


> WOW on the new lens


thank you.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I just had to!


----------



## Lyssy (Sep 8, 2010)

The neighborhood labs


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Just for my chap followers. :biggrin:


You need to get that mutt some flea medicine.....


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Bocephus said:


> You need to get that mutt some flea medicine.....


He is trying to reach back and lick his butt after seeing that which cannot be unseen... :rotfl:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He is trying to reach back and lick his butt after seeing that which cannot be unseen... :rotfl:


LMAO....you got that right Brother !!!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> He is trying to reach back and lick his butt after seeing that which cannot be unseen... :rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Spit my drink out!


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

yesterday


----------



## RedHooker (Jan 13, 2012)

Took the grandson fishing


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Lyssy said:


> The neighborhood labs


Awesome pic love it


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

this is last week pics. lol


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Just got my mount back this morning....Rios mighty proud


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

jaime1982 said:


> Got me some new 285/75/16 tires
> some bugs soaking
> some tripas cooking
> steaks cookin
> a nice red caught with the mini rod


Love me some tripas!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

This is the old friday pics thread....


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

MichaelW said:


> thank you.


what lens did you get. impressive pics


----------

